# Bag size



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Do mini's, or any goat rather, do their bags get better/bigger with refreshenings?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

they do. The FF is a good one but they tent to get bigger after their second kidding, and the number of kids nursing or how many times you are milking a day.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

OOOOH GOOD! I love my mini but her bag wasn't so large, she had 1 kid and I I learned to milk on her so I didn't fully milk her without the baby on her. I didn't want to give up on her she's been bounced around a bit. She's pretty stable/happy here. She must like us lol!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Udder


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

lol well she's not due for another month and a half and the udder bag haha is already larger


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Bag, udder, sack, ....it all holds milk


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

YUMMY YUMMY milk!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep they continue to produce more milk with each freshening 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, my girl has doubled her udder size, and this is her 4th freshening...


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

NOOOOOOW I get why people cando nigerian dwarfs. I though wow those are so tiny how would ya,... I mean just the finger tips. For the life of me I couldn't picture it. LOL But recently I have seen some great udders on some nigerians!


----------

